# the colour of braid line



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday All, 
A bit of a topic were i think everyones opion will differ.

When using braid line, not talking about leaders just the main line. Does the colour affect / spook fish. :?:

Lets say your casting over some fish to work the lure back through them, does the bright yellow and green braids spook the fish. Should we be running something like the pale blue FINS braid or go for a black braid like BLACK MAGIC. I find it hard to believe when line diameter can play such a big difference in your hook up rates that the colour of your braid won't affect the amount of fish you catch aswell.

Cheers Dave


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

ive got both dark green and a lighter green/blue braid on my bigger outfits, and they would both stick out like the proverbial dogs knackers underwater - they have the optical properties of a house-brick!if i tied a hook to the braid, i would expect to spook fish.

that being said, i use a 3 metre long wind-on leader with the optical properties of water. 3m, imho, is long enough to keep the fish away from the braid.

unless you're hunting a massive fish/shark/whale that could be long enough to see the braid *and *the bait, but then you have more important things to worry about than whether or not its going to eat your bait.

like is it going to eat you!!! hahahaha (i tried to keep it serious all the way through, just couldnt do it, sorry!!!)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

For fishing SPs I prefer the brightest coloured braids - like bright yellow FINS and pink fireline, I want to be able to see the braid easily to detect those subtle hits on the drop, etc. But like water baby I reckon it's important to use a leader of at least 2m of fluorocarbon or mono.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

for something like floating fly line, it will spook flighty fish such as trout i(as it splashes down on ths surface and does create a 'shadow'), but for braid, I don't think it has the same effect.

I too prefer hi-vis on my light 'casting' lines but use darker coloured line on my heavy 'trolling' outfits as the line spends more time beneath the surface


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

If I'm using a bright yellow braid in really clear water I use a black waterproof marker pen to colour the first 5 or so metres of braid. Turns the braid a dull sorta greenish colour, but still have the bright stuff above the surface to watch for subtle takes etc. Best of both worlds.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I would say in clearer water and spooky fish ie bream you would have longer leaders to compensate for a bright braid - for pelagics Slash and attack - i dont think it makes a difference !

Woppie


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I've actually caught fish with lures tied directly to Spectra. I think that would only work for reaction strikes and when the fish are really on the chew. I usually go with white or green Spectra and a 2-3m fluorocarbon leader. If I need more shock absorption, I'll go with a co-polymer topshot.

The worst thing about the visibility of Spectra is that the sea lion will follow it directly down to my trolled baits.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> The worst thing about the visibility of Spectra is that the sea lion will follow it directly down to my trolled baits.


Thank god I don't have that problem around here, i imagine they would be rather nasty when hooked. :lol:

I have just noticed, particularly when using poppers on bream, if they are in the range of the leader (around 2 -3metres of leader, mono in this case) no problem but if i cast over them by more than the leader then they get spooked an take off.

Other than practicing my casting, I was hoping someone had some amazing cure but alas I will just have to improve my aim :lol:

Might try a pale blue braid next to the yellow with the same popper on and see what results come of it.

Cheers Dave


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I use the smoke colour fireline on my bream gear its pretty low vis I think !!!!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I've caught a king on a jig tied straight to yellow braid this year - I got reefed & hurried to rerig. Normally I favour the bright line, but would always use a leader.

On the heavy rod I've got 27kg metered braid, I've run through a few different colours at the end now with no noticeable difference between them (always with a leader).


----------

